# long shot: tele body question!



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

I've tried to search this with not much success.

here's the quick story. Quite a while ago I came across a hollow metal body tele, and loved the unique way it sounded. I've wanted to make my own tele with a metal body (not sure if it was aluminum or stainless steel).

does anyone have any contacts re: buying a hollow metal tele body ?? 

I'm sorry I don't have a pic of the one I tried, it was a local guy, but noboby seems to know anything.!!

thanks for looking, anybody ??????


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't know where you'd find someone to make it for you, but the guitar you saw was most likely a James Trussart Steelcaster. I believe he rolls his own bodies. Hope that helps.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I guarantee you that someone over at www.tdpri.com would know the answer to your question. A great forum for anything even remotely related to Teles.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks bagpipe, and , iaresee,

that is good advice, I will try the tele forum, this guy had I believe stainless steel bodies, they looked dead cool, not gawdy @ all, it was very unique and a voice like a no other, not bad as you may think...it was actually a great sound......and sustain ...!

I've seen the trusart's, very cool, but I don't think I want to go that far in price on this, want to find a body and roll my own for the rest !

thanks again, anybody else have any ideas !????????


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hi-
i dunno how handy you are with metalwork, but you could use copper sheet, cut it to a tele template(these are available on the net) and solder it up in the same fashion as you would working with copper pipe in plumbing- all you need is a propane torch and a small grinder- i read a build thread someplace where a guy with no tools or experience made his own resonater acoustic this way, and including the cost of purchasing the tools he did it very cheap.
or if you can weld, youd be all set-
i can see how youd rather buy the body already made though
somebody at tdpri will know, as bagpipe said- ive seen some cool projects there where they used steel on top of wood-


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Already said but TDPRI for sure, there's a whack of really good build threads there.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

awesome ideas fraser, thanks telenator, 

I think for the sake of "avoiding imminent personal injury" (if I tried this myself)....I would love to buy one ready to go. 

It would be a great project for sure for those with the talent and patience.

I will post over @ tdpri and see what happens, 

thanks again all !


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

check this out- pricy but cool- and in quebec
http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ster-Deluxe-electric-guitar-W0QQAdIdZ33576651

James Trussart Rusty Steelcaster Deluxe electric guitar


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks Fraser ! I have played those before, very cool, they have med/thin necks, and I really like the fat necks and thought I could make one up myself.......proving hard to find a chrome/stainless steel/alum hollow body t !

thank you kindly for your help!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey...just for a treat check out the liquid metal guitars site.......

also check out Ron Phillips metal Guitars site and scroll to construction...maybe you will get a few ideas

cheers
RIFF


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks Kous, and Riff Wrath ! great links/ideas... very cool.

................hmmmmm I 'll let you all know if I get this thing off the ground !

thank you kindly, if anyone sees anything else in the "metal hollow tele" thing . let me know !


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

p.s. by the way the shinny silver trussart tele @ the 12th fret is awesome !.....its 3bills though ...... it has one of the nicest feeling t necks I've encountered. very cool sounding/feeling guitars.


----------

